# Bridgeport Quill feed



## binnaway (Mar 9, 2013)

About to buy a series 1 Bridgeport but I cannot get the quill feed to work and the seller is only the wharehouse for the sale. Is there any known problems with the quill feed or does it need to be dismantled and cleaned and lubricated?

Thanks
Garry


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sure it's nothing that can't be fixed. If the price is right I wouldn't let that stop me.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you a patient person? I bought a machine that"$200 material and labor would fix." Come to find out there are plenty of missing parts and was reassembled as if ok. It has been quite the education fixing this thing without knowiung first how it came apart. I would say keep that in mind and if the price is very good go for it. Price is a big thing. I have $300 in parts just enough to get it working, not everything it's missing. Oh and Lots of time, lots. Good luck, if you have the patients, time and $ it can be fixed.


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 10, 2013)

Another important factor I totally forgot to mention, wear on ways. Not as easy to doctor as power down feed. A good looking table and good looking ways speak a lot for the machine.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 10, 2013)

It might be something simple.  I wish I could find a good pic but can't , I am assuming you have the quill hand fed down withe the lock off.  There is a little knurled knob called the feed reverse knob # 1030 that you pull out, push in or in middle is neutral that breaks off and if you have never run one you don't know.     It is a 8-32 tread in the center of the feed trip bracket # 136.  Many time after it breaks off you just put in a Allen bolt.  

http://hqtinc.com/quillhousingassembly.aspx#

As Tony said, it's pretty easy to repair.  It could just be plugged with crud too.


----------



## binnaway (Mar 10, 2013)

Richard,

That knurled knob is broken off and the sleeve etc if full of crud as you said, so a bit of cleaning and lubrication and a new knurled knob should do the trick.

The mill is a warehouse where the owner has no idea what is what as an engineering company went out of business that rented the premises and left him the items to sell as a means to recover so back rent?

He is OK for me to attempt to get the mill working OK as I bought a surface grinder of him already and am trying to help him recover what he can.

Regards

Garry



Richard King said:


> It might be something simple.  I wish I could find a good pic but can't , I am assuming you have the quill hand fed down withe the lock off.  There is a little knurled knob called the feed reverse knob # 1030 that you pull out, push in or in middle is neutral that breaks off and if you have never run one you don't know.     It is a 8-32 tread in the center of the feed trip bracket # 136.  Many time after it breaks off you just put in a Allen bolt.
> 
> http://hqtinc.com/quillhousingassembly.aspx#
> 
> As Tony said, it's pretty easy to repair.  It could just be plugged with crud too.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 10, 2013)

binnaway said:


> Richard,
> 
> That knurled knob is broken off and the sleeve etc if full of crud as you said, so a bit of cleaning and lubrication and a new knurled knob should do the trick.
> 
> ...




Take along a real thin scratch awl and you might be able to spin it out the broken part counter clockwise.  Have to be patient take along a super small hammer and a good light, or once your back home drill it out very carefully.  There is a collar around that shaft and if it turns when you lift up the feed handle then that broken feed reverse knob is in neutral and broke.   But it's pretty simple. Bridgeport's were made for the machinist could do the repairs. 
If you can buy it for back rent ..I would think anything under $1500.00 even it the ways were worn some would be a deal.  But that's here in the states.   Rich


----------

